# What Tests?



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Have seen your post and realise you are off to Canada again soon but wanted to ask your opinion. If you get this berfore you go .. good - if not I can wait! 

I have posted a message (below) to all our Fertility Friends but wondered what you thought?

Hope you get everything sorted in Canada.

Thanks in advance
Dee
x

Calling all Fertility Friends!

I need your help please....

I am on a mission - I need to know everything there is to know about this whole IF lark.

I am not at all naive and understand completely the two cycles that we have been through ... only now I understand the emotional highs and lows as well. 

Anyway, the point in hand ....

Because when DH and I were referred to the hospital we had been "unexplained" for so long (10+ years) very very few tests were carried out before we were directed down the IVF route. We were told that the results of any test (which would be very unpleasant adn invasive) would still result in the clinic advising IVF so we could bypass the tests. As we were "very eager" we accepted this ... in hindsight perhaps we shouldn't have?

Anyway apart from the basic hormone level blood tests for me and the sperm test for DH we have had no other tests. Both of the previously mentioned test were ok.

I have already started formulating my questions list but thought who better to ask than my Fertility Friends .....

So ... my question to you all .......

.......... What tests do you think we should have?
(eg laparoscopy, immune tests etc.)

I am trying to prepare ourselves for our review appointment which will be in 5 weeks or so time. I need to understand and have the "ammunition" with me.

Thanks for taking the time to read this .. and thanks even more if you can help! 

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Have seen your post and realise you are off to Canada again soon but wanted to ask your opinion. If you get this berfore you go .. good - if not I can wait!
> 
> ...


Dear Dee,

If you can get hopld of all of your notes I am happy to review them as in my message on embryology consultations at the top of the message page. IM me for my home address if you want to move forward. It sounds as though you have been treated rather 'blindly' up to now and a review might prove very useful.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

I appreciate that loads - when I get hold of my notes which can't be until after the review ......

In the meantime .. anything I need to ask them that might help me (or you)?

Dee
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I appreciate that loads - when I get hold of my notes which can't be until after the review ......
> 
> ...


Dear Dee,

The main thing to ask is why you have been assumed to be idiopathic without the results from any diagnostic tests. Investigations like laparoscopy aren't much fun but they provide such valuable information that the temprary discomfort is worthwhile.

If you can get your notes to me before I go to canada on August 24th (if you want me to do this) that would ensure a quicker reply from me.

Regards,

Peter


----------

